# Manga recommendations



## Insanity Steve (Apr 12, 2016)

I am looking for some good manga to read suggestions please


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 13, 2016)

Have you tried Chobits?

It's pretty short, but it's an interesting read - if you like robots...

Maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2016)

Biomega, Knights of Sidonia. 
Basically anything Nihei.


----------



## beezlebum (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, what have you read?


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

OMG the list is long im looking mainly for obscure manga


----------



## beezlebum (Apr 15, 2016)

Well, what type? Seinen, shonen, etc?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Biomega


YAY!! Someone else knows Biomega here!!


Anyway, If I had to recommend any manga, I'd have to say Tokyo Ghoul, even over the anime... The Brushed art is so AWESOME


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> YAY!! Someone else knows Biomega here!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, If I had to recommend any manga, I'd have to say Tokyo Ghoul, even over the anime... The Brushed art is so AWESOME


The art is gorgeous, the storytelling is cinematic in its views and world building. Apart from the small decline in detailed artwork in the last couple of books I think it's a top-notch sixpiece manga.


----------



## beezlebum (Apr 15, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> YAY!! Someone else knows Biomega here!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, If I had to recommend any manga, I'd have to say Tokyo Ghoul, even over the anime... The Brushed art is so AWESOME



Tokyo Ghoul manga especially over the anime.  Root A was just. what.

The scanlations are a bit difficult to follow though because they are not as clean of scans as the actual releases.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

beezlebum said:


> The scanlations are a bit difficult to follow though because they are not as clean of scans as the actual releases.



There's where I win. I've bought the first 2 volumes... I've made sure to keep them safe too


----------



## John the fur (Apr 15, 2016)

Soul eater


----------



## John the fur (Apr 15, 2016)

Absolute duo


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh crap, I just noticed you said obscure XD

If I had to choose one of those maybe nabari no ou for the shone side and I'd have to back Biomega for the seinen side...


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 15, 2016)

Guyver. I've read about 30 chapters and it's pretty good. The manga's been going on since 1985, so I am in no hurry to catch up. You'll like it if you enjoy a lot of action, Science Fiction, old school series, and Shounen.
QUOTE="Insanity Steve, post: 5454898, member: 100116"]OMG the list is long im looking mainly for obscure manga[/QUOTE]
Dorohedro. I haven't read it myself, but you can check out the premise.
http://myanimelist.net/manga/1133/Dorohedoro


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Guyver. I've read about 30 chapters and it's pretty good. The manga's been going on since 1985, so I am in no hurry to catch up. You'll like it if you enjoy a lot of action, Science Fiction, old school series, and Shounen.
> QUOTE="Insanity Steve, post: 5454898, member: 100116"]OMG the list is long im looking mainly for obscure manga


Dorohedro. I haven't read it myself, but you can check out the premise.
http://myanimelist.net/manga/1133/Dorohedoro[/QUOTE]
I made the mistake of buying the first book.
The art is very amateur, proportions vary frame to frame and it's about as grimdark as you can get, it's pretty funny in a way it's not meant to be. Cringey even.
Dialoque didn't really work either.
Wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 18, 2016)

beezlebum said:


> Tokyo Ghoul manga especially over the anime.  Root A was just. what.
> 
> The scanlations are a bit difficult to follow though because they are not as clean of scans as the actual releases.


Ive read that already im I am on tokyo ghoul re


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Umm, maybe xxxholic? It's a good read, especially delving into a bit of mythology and psychology. All in all, a good, long series. It also has an anime if you want to watch it.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 19, 2016)

These came in today.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 19, 2016)

Boku No Piko.
It's a true classic.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 19, 2016)

Obscure manga hmm...

*Telepathic Wanderers: *Tragic story about a group of psychic individuals and their search for others who understand them and a place to hide away from a government trying to eradicate them.

*Biomeat: *Resident Evil~esque manga that follows a group of kids as they struggle to survive in a world where science has created a "biomeat" substance that eats anything, taking care of the world's garbage problem, and multiplies, ending world hunger. Problem is the "biomeat"  isn't easily controlled and it's always hungry.

*Suicide Island: *Imagine a world where if you attempted suicide and failed, instead of being accepted back into society, you were sent to a remote island seperated from civilization. This story follows a group of people on this island who are struggling to redeem themselves and survive on this island after they were removed from a world that no longer acknowledged their existence. Their obstacles are the island itself, other people, and their weak wills to live.

I love non-mainstream manga and anime. I know plenty more, but typing all this on a cell phone is a pain (@_@) I can list more later if you're interested. (^_^)


----------



## MarineHaddock (Apr 20, 2016)

Mother Keeper;  My personal favourite manga, I absolutely adored this.  I'll give fair warning, you can definitely see how the artist improved over the years but by the end of it, the art is lovely.  Also sadly, Kawaii Corner had their paws on translations, decided "who needs a proofreader anyway" and refused to do redraws.  The series is a grey vs gray morality type.  Ricalna comes from the slums and is the adoptive son of the leader of a rebellion against the "utopian" government.  Ricalna gets caught and starts to see the world from the view of that government and has to decide who he really wants to save here.  Ricalna is a pretty big emotions character and not really a fighter, most the fighting in this manga is done by the female cast (who I adore) or the old men (because the author has a preference for old men).  It's fun and a pretty light read.  It's 72 chapters long and translations have just completed, I read it when it was still translating and managed 40-50 chapters in 2 days and I'm a slow reader.

Monochrome Factor;  From the same author as Mother Keeper, this is the more shounen school manga.  It's a fantasy story at heart and a very good one, but the start of it does feel like a lot of early 2000s manga involving teenagers.  The manga is a shounen-ai, and if you're familiar with the comedy anime adaption, you'll know that.  The manga took a much more serious route with it and the ending is actually one of my favourite manga endings ever.  The story itself is about Akira, a teenage boy who really doesn't want to be a protagonist to begin with but has to because he's forced to.  He's a jerk, he'd probably let his friends die if you really gave him a choice.  Akira has to stop the evil villain from destroying the world because he's not given any choice in the matter.  The cast is solid, once again with a lot of emotional stuff with the male cast, meanwhile, the girls do a lot of fighting, though the boys do get some my favourite scenes go to the girls.  For the most part, it's a pretty standard series but I really enjoyed it surprisingly even though it's not really my style.

Croa Chimera (also translated as Kuroa Chimera):  The newest work from the same author, showing off the great standard of art they've achieved.  A fantasy series based on people who can turn into animals/half animals/maybe have a snake tongue, with a doctor in the main role.  The series is still very early on so it's not quite got into the actual plot, but it's still nice enough to just enjoy the art and spot things from his doujins.

Sennen Meikyuu no Nana Ouji (Seven Princes of the Thousand Year Labyrinth): Again quite a new manga but one that very much throws you in at the deep end right from the start and plans to just fill you in as you go.  Eight people awaken in a castle filled with traps with the simple task of whoever makes it out gets to be king, if more than one makes it out they can vote on who they want to be the king.  Naturally this is going to cause problems because some have very different views on how they want to become king and not all of them are above murder.  It's a manga that constantly feels like it's going because the characters are constantly being pushed forward, as they'll drown if they stay still too long.  It's a very fun read though there are some questions as to how long it can really last with only so much of a castle to journey through.


----------



## Insanity Steve (Apr 27, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Boku No Piko.
> It's a true classic.


I knew someone would post that horror


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 28, 2016)

Getter Robo.

There's also a Star Wars manga for the entire trilogy for Star Wars fans and one for the Phantom Menace if you care about that one.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Apr 29, 2016)

"A Centaur's Life" by Kei Murayama is a pretty good slice of life, but told in a world where nearly everyone is a liminal. That is to say, the story centers around people with various features from other creatures. The main characters include centaurs, fauns, angels, satyrs, imps, mermaids, and snake people (not naga/lamia, literally snakes with human arms and legs).


----------



## bubblymaika (May 17, 2016)

If you enjoy horror manga, I really recommend Junji Ito's works. He also has a "horror" comic about his fiance's cats.


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 4, 2016)

Skip-Beat--even if you aren't interested in shojo, so long as you like funny stuff you'll definitely get a kick out of this series!  

If you're looking for something less plot heavy and more focused on pretty art and sweet stories I'd recommend Mushi Shi or Natsume's Book of Friends (Natsume Yujin-cho).

Also Noragami.  Unfortunately they removed the anime from Netflix and Hulu  but I'm sure the manga is very good too.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 4, 2016)

Saint Seiya, the original series. The anime is good too though.


----------



## Togo57 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not sure if these are "obscure" enough, but maybe you could give them a try (all synopsis gotten from MyAnimeList):

Not Simple: Ian, a young man with a fractured family history, travels from Australia to England to America in the hope of realizing his dreams and reuniting with his beloved sister. His story unfolds backwards through the framing narrative of Jim, a reporter driven to capture Ian's experiences in a novel: not simple. A story within a story, a book within a book, a tale about the search for family, for an emotional home.

Soul Hunter: When his clan is wiped out by a beautiful demon, young Taikobo finds himself in charge of the mysterious Hoshin Project. Its mission: find all immortals living in the human world and seal them away forever. But who do you trust--and whose side are you really on--when you've been trained to hunt demons by a demon?

Haruka na Machi e: On his way back from a business trip, the protagonist decides on a whim to take a train back to his old hometown. The moment he pays respects to his mother's grave in the transformed town, he is transported back to a summer when he was still in junior high school, only with all his middle-age consciousness, knowledge and abilities intact.

Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa: 44 years old, single, working in a construction company for his entire life. All Kurosawa wants is a little respect from his co-workers. And a little popularity won't hurt. Unfortunately Kurosawa's plans fail miserably from time to time and one day, he finds himself right in the middle of a fight against...delinquent middle schoolers?

Hotel: It is the year 2272 A.D. A computer continues to live on in order to complete a mission in a world where all life, including Mankind, has gone extinct. This is a record of those 27 million years of its heroic struggle. A collection of short stories.

Seeds of Anxiety: It's a collection of very short and mostly atmospheric stories dealing with urban legends, ghosts and superstitions all organized around a specific theme (school, visitors etc.). Some are just two pages long (basically Theater of Darkness/Yami Shibai in manga).


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 25, 2016)

Depends on what you want really but I had fun with Honey and Clover.

Its a slice of life story following a group of friends in college and some of their teachers. As the story goes on they learn about growing up, life, love, and coming to terms with unpleasantness. Your main character is a boy who is in art school and doesnt know where he's going in life or what he's gonna do in the future. The manga is a funny comedy for the most part but its also soothing and all the characters are intresting in their own right.

Some of the major themes is unrequited love, finding yourself, learning to move forward, and letting go. Even better many of the cast learning these things are anywhere between 20-40yrs old making it a great read for older people and recognizes that just because your older doesn't mean you always have everything figured out.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 15, 2016)

I think any manga is good to read. Maybe Hunter X Hunter? :3


----------



## SchmooPie (Dec 17, 2016)

I will always recommend Angel Sanctuary. It's 20 volumes long, and gets pretty involved, but it's really, really good!


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 9, 2017)

Out of all the manga I've read, I think I enjoyed Attack on Titan the most. Of course it's still being realeased, but it was a series I couldn't put down until I ran out of chapters to read.


----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd recommend Rave Master and Shaman King. Both are rather underappreciated and go beyond what the anime covers for both of them.


----------



## LittleWoodlouse (Feb 19, 2017)

I know this is a little late, and I don't know what you're into, but Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou is a pretty good read, it's a post-apocalyptic slice of life.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 26, 2017)

Berserk and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure are two absolute classics.


----------



## Pinecat (Mar 19, 2017)

Try: _Natsume's Book of friends. _
It's my favorite series and I highly recommend it.


----------



## RoaringFlameCat (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone got a good Shojo that has good characters, story, and all the warm and fuzzy feelings of the characters falling in love? I've seen the anime of Orange, Blue spring Ride, Ouran High School Host Club, and a hand full of others, but haven't gotten to the Manga of said titles as I'm sure the story gets further developed in the manga vs. the anime. But are there any other titles that my heart would go doki-doki? *bricked*


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 4, 2017)

@RoaringFlameCat- Try We were There, it is my personal favorite!


----------



## Activoid (Apr 9, 2017)

If you want obscure I would recommend DOGS.


----------



## Praetor Pragmus (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm surprised no one's suggested Anima+

That entire serious revolves around young people who are essentially half animal, and can sprout wings and such. 

Angel Densetsu is a funny one, its about a normal guy who's so ugly everyone assumes he's a thug and picks fights with him. Through comedic timing, he manges to "win" every fight he's in...even though he doesn't fight back and has no clue what's happening. The local thugs comes to revere him as some kind of delinquent god, to which he's totally oblivious to.


----------



## SimonMayers (May 27, 2017)

What kind of manga do you like? You can read Kindaichi or fairy tail.
driving directions


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 21, 2017)

Insanity Steve said:


> I knew someone would post that horror


It's proof of an amateur troll level. If you want to meme on some poor newbie, there is so much worse out there—or at least about as bad but much stranger. By "freaky niche anime/manga porn" standards, _Boku no Pico_ is downright tame.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

AKIRA.
A classic. I loved the sci-fi aspects of it.

Vassalord.
Beautiful, vampires, funny, queer. The length is just right in my opinion, and the story is pretty tight and interesting. It won't take too much of your time. Oh, but warning; Very dark aspects, demons, rape and a lil bit of gore. But it's still my _favourite_.

Their Story.
By Tan jiu. So it's a manhwa. Great if you're looking for something light and happy and funny and adorable. It's about two girls in love. And I love that it's just 'gay' and not 'yuri'.

19 days.
By Old Xian. Also a manhwa. Similar to 'Their Story' but a bit sadder. Still funny.

I'm sure you already know Dgrayman and Tokyo ghoul and stuff, so skipping that.

DICE.
Webtoon. Pretty interesting. Do a quest, receive your dice, roll it, get points to improve your real life. Except, real life shouldn't be a game.

Duty after school.
Webtoon. Everyone has to be a soldier when alien creatures arrive.

// oh and I heard 'Tower of God' was the best or whatever, but I haven't read that yet, so I can't confirm.


----------



## c0ldfire (Jun 29, 2017)

Is anyone reading "BEASTARS" yet? You should. 
It's seinen with a world similar to Zootopia, but darker and more brutal.

In love with the protagonist, Legosi the wolf, atm.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jun 29, 2017)

I say give the following a shot:

Aku no Hana
Sundome
BLAME
Harukana Machi-E
Ibitsu
Some people above mentioned "I am a Hero" and "Suicide Island"; I'd also give them a go.


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't have any obscure recommendations, mostly because I prefer a well-established artist/series. That being said, I'm interested in the horror and shonen genres. 
Shonen:
Full Metal Alchemist
Boku no Hero Academia
Hunter x Hunter

Horror:
anything by Ito Junji
Emerging by Hokazono Masaya
Jisatsu Circle by Furuya Usamaru


----------



## c0ldfire (Jul 1, 2017)

Also recommending "Dungeon Meshi"/ "Delicious Dungeon".

Basically it's DnD dungeon-crawling + food porn where a party of adventurers cooked and ate their way through a dungeon using raw materials gathered from killed monsters and repurposing booby-traps into kitchen equipment. XD


----------



## ilexdusk (Jul 5, 2017)

Noragami and Pandora Hearts are personal favorites. They both got anime adaptions. However, Pandora Hearts didn't hit it off as an anime, but the manga is amazing. Noragami seems to be hitting it off pretty well.

**Pandora Hearts is a completed manga. A bit of a spin on Alice in Wonderland type stuff.

**Noragami is on-going rn and about gods and the afterlife type things.. a bit romance here and there.

I've been reading a lot of obscure shit lately(but nothing significant I'd say...).

*Mahou Tsukai no Yome (kinda laid back manga. about wizards and mages type stuff. witches. guy with cool skull face basically buys this girl who is pure-bred af for magic and he teaches her stuff) -- on going
*Saga (it's not a manga but it's a good comic read. it's basically futuristic romeo and juliet with TV people and people with animal like bodies and people with wings and stuff. its done by a guy named Brian K. Vaughan) -- on going
*MeruPuri (shojou af. same author that did Vampire Knight.) -- completed

I'll post again if I think of anymore.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 18, 2017)

Pretty much anything by Hitoshi Tomizawa from _Alien Nine_ on is one hell of a trip. In the same vein, _Made in Abyss_ is apparently quite something if you think the show looks neat and you want to check out the source material. If that's all insufficiently unhinged for you, and you speak French or Japanese, there's always Nekojiru.

For stuff that's just gorgeous, _Berserk _is hard to beat, although Inio Asano and Suehiro Maruo get close from entirely different directions and none are to be approached lightly.


----------



## fbgemini (Jul 26, 2017)

Try *Ogeha* and *Hoshi no Pondo to toufuya Reiko*, dude


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 29, 2017)

fbgemini said:


> Try *Ogeha* and *Hoshi no Pondo to toufuya Reiko*, dude


These look neat! Thanks! :3


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 29, 2017)

Gotta recommend this little classic - Drifting Classroom. It's about a school that got teleported into unreconizable sand-covered place without any signs of life. It's pretty much a cranked up version of Lord of the Flies - a ton of children fight for survival in a land without food and water (aside of what was teleported with school itself), dying horribly from hazards, diseases, and sometimes each other. For a horror manga from the 70s, it still holds up surprisingly well - aside of some designs, artwork is a bit on a flat side (understandable for such an early manga), yet plot is intricate, characters are believable, and there are many interesting rare-for-the-time tropes that would later be used in 90s and 2000s works like _Shiki_ or _Ima, Soko ni Iru Boku. _Junji Ito, of all creators, is a huge fan of this manga, reflecting on how it influenced him to write his own horror stories (in this oneshot)


----------

